# skibum9995 hikes the AT



## skibum9995 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have made it just over 100 miles to Franklin, NC where I am spending the night tonight. It started snowing yesterday afternoon and is still snowing now, but nothing is accumulating. The Trail has been a ton of fun so far, having a blast.


----------



## danny p (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome.  hope you have good luck, good weather and good times.  i also hope you keep posting when you can, AT has always been a big interest of mine, love hearing the stories.


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 14, 2008)

Still skiing here in vermont you bum.  Yesterday had your kind of conditions, firm and fast.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 14, 2008)

Great to hear from you.  Keep on going.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 14, 2008)

Pics would be nice...:wink:


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great news. Hope the rest of your adventure goes well!


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

This is so cool. Please keep posting updates.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice..are there internet cafes along the App Trail or are you posting from your IPhone..I would seriously join you for a day or two when you get to eastern Pennsylvania...and I'm sure other AZers would keep you company as well..I'm jealous that you can go so long without work or being in the rat race..


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you're doing well and do please keep us updated!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 16, 2008)

great news, keep us posted & GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow!! Great job SB - you'll be in tip top shape when we hit the slopes at the Nationals next year! 

Good luck, I wish you great weather and good memories to last a life time!

T


----------



## Skier75 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like your off to a good start, keep it up. Yes, pics would be nice too.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm now in Hot Spings, NC just north of Great Smoky Mountain National Park. It's been raining the past few days but I've managed to stay dry. The Smokys were awesome, great terrain and views. 

We did a 26 mile day Sunday, with 23 of those miles after 3:00 PM due to some trail magic. This guy was set up at a road with tons of food and we stayed for hours eating as much as possible. Got into town at 1:45 AM and set up in the rain. Spent tons of money in this town so far, 8 hours at the bar draining pitchers yeaterday. Headed back to the trail tomorrow, having a great time.


----------



## danny p (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome...keep the reports coming.  i can imagine reaching a place with beer and food is like reaching an oasis in a desert.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I'm now in Hot Spings, NC just north of Great Smoky Mountain National Park. It's been raining the past few days but I've managed to stay dry. The Smokys were awesome, great terrain and views.
> 
> We did a 26 mile day Sunday, with 23 of those miles after 3:00 PM due to some trail magic. This guy was set up at a road with tons of food and we stayed for hours eating as much as possible. Got into town at 1:45 AM and set up in the rain. Spent tons of money in this town so far, 8 hours at the bar draining pitchers yeaterday. Headed back to the trail tomorrow, having a great time.




Wow that sounds awesome..26 miles in a day..sheesh..I know I did 14 miles once and that was a ton..


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 30, 2008)

Hiking the AT is one helluva fitness program!


----------



## bigbog (May 26, 2008)

*AT...*

Sounds great SB...just $.01 worth to keep in mind...try to make it up to Katahdin before October.   Weather conditions can often be pretty cold in October up here...even before you start climbing....then add in the difference in temps & windchill with elevation.
Hope everything goes well.......

$.01


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am now in Glasgow,  VA, about 800 miles into the trip, heading into Shenandoah in a few days. It's been crazy hot lately, taking it easy.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome work man, keep it up and keep cool... its going to be warm for some time.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job! Keep it up, but try to stay cool, I know that's gotta be hard, especially where you are now. Right know up in NH, this weekend has been hot and is supposed to stay that way for a few days, but it's NE give it a few days, that'll change.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice..wow you've made alot of progress so far.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job skibum9995.  Are are going to get to Harper's Ferry for trail Days?   Beer is cheap in Duncannon, PA  too!


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am currently in Waynesboro, VA, 850.5 miles into the trip. The weather has been hot lately, but is cooling down a bit. I will be entering Shenandoah National Park tomorrow. It will be nice to hike on some easier terrain after a tough week full of big climbs. I should be out of Virginia in just under a week and am gearing up for the four state challenge from the Virginia - West Virginia Border to the Maryland - Pennsylvania border covering 43.5 miles. After that it will be PA for a few weeks. I'm having tons of fun and trying to beat the heat.

Pictures will be up shortly.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 13, 2008)

Pics are up now. I didn't go through all of them so there are repeats and bad shots, but its better than nothing.

http://picasaweb.google.com/skibum9995


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 14, 2008)

Sweet pix, dude! Did that poor motel room ever recover?


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 14, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Sweet pix, dude! Did that poor motel room ever recover?


Doubtful, that was night 1 of 8 in a row in motel rooms. Friends of the guys I'm hiking with came down to visit and when they left my parents and brother came down so its been a nice stretch of polls and town food. Back into the woods in a few hours though.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice pics! I'm soo jealous, I wanna quit my job a go do the AT!  Ya, like that's gonna happen. 

So what kind of snakes were those? I'd be a little leary of them..... That was quite interesting, the snake eating the mouse....


Looks like your having a good trip, keep it up!


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 14, 2008)

1 Eastern Diamond Rattler, 2 Copperheads, and the long one is a Black Snake which isn't poisonous.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool pix! Some of those early VA pics look almost western.


----------



## roark (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice job man, keep it up.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!  Keep trekking! 
T


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 15, 2008)

SB - I'm so jealous.  You ski all winter, hike all spring/summer, and spent tons of time with the orange tags at what I'm guessing is your former employer.

Hike safe!!!!


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 20, 2008)

Currently in Front Royal VA and will be passing the 1000 mile point in a couple days. We have been having lots of afternoon thunderstorms lately but the temps have dropped. I looking forward to get out of VA and hit the halfway point in southern PA in about a week or so.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Keep going!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Currently in Front Royal VA and will be passing the 1000 mile point in a couple days. We have been having lots of afternoon thunderstorms lately but the temps have dropped. I looking forward to get out of VA and hit the halfway point in southern PA in about a week or so.



Wow your getting closer to GSS-land..I live 17 miles south of the Appalachian trail where it crosses Little Gap..a little bit north of the Lehigh Gap and a little bit south of the Deleware Water Gap.


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm currently in Lickdale, PA, 1170 miles into the trip. After tomorrow I will have less than 1000 miles to go. We have been getting lots of afternoon thunderstorms lately, so being wet for a few hours has become normal. It usually feels nice to cool off after a long day of hiking. I'll be heading into Port Clinton, PA on the 4th, hoping to catch some firewoks. It'll be nice to get further north and into some cooler weather soon.


----------



## Skier75 (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad to hear your doing well, keep it up. Pics, want to see more pics. 

 Cooler weather, eh? Well you'll have to see how much cooler.  I bet compared to down south, it'll feel cooler, but it has been a little warm around here. Mostly muggy and humid. The range has been between low 70's to high 80's daytime, but the evening been cooling down some into the low 50's at night, but that's here in southeast NH, along with afternoon thunderstorms. Yesterday there was some hail the size of a nickel in Concord, NH. Crazy weather.

Well have fun while you can and stay safe.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 11, 2008)

It was in the mid 50's this am here in SO VT. much cooler then it has been. Walk faster before the heat returns


----------



## skibum9995 (Jul 12, 2008)

50s sounds great. It has been a bit cooler lately, I even had to use my sleeping bag a few nights ago. I'm now in Unionville, NY, at some guys house. He invited a bunch of hikers to his house for the night as we were loitering around outside the convience store. I've been doing big miloes lately as the terrain has been pretty flat, but boring. I should make it into CT in 6 days, It'll be nice to be into New England.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, you haven't told us your trail name yet ... what were you christened?

And by chance did you bump into Hot Cheese and Birdbath? They've just entered NJ so you would have passed them (though they had to go off-trail for a wedding, so you might have missed outright).


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 13, 2008)

Just noticed this thread. Its always been a dream of mine to complete the AT (Ive done the VT and NH sections in their entirety). Keep going man, you're almost there!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope everything is going well so far!  Keep going!

Did you meet a person with the trail name Shiloh?  My girlfriend met him in Gorham, NH, and said he has met quite a few people who contribute to AZ & SJ.

Safe travels!


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm currently in Rutland, VT with just under 500 miles left to go. It has been a very wet stretch with rain almost every day for the past two weeks. I've enjoyed the VT section quite a bit despite the weather and am looking forward to getting into the Whites in a few days. It'll be nice to be in an area I'm familiar with.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I'm currently in Rutland, VT with just under 500 miles left to go. It has been a very wet stretch with rain almost every day for the past two weeks. I've enjoyed the VT section quite a bit despite the weather and am looking forward to getting into the Whites in a few days. It'll be nice to be in an area I'm familiar with.



Wow serious progress..


----------



## roark (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job B, keep it up!


----------



## Terry (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome job. You are cranking right along!


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 4, 2008)

Great job Ben.  If I had some free time i would try to meet up with you in the whites.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats, you'll be there before you know it. Then you'll have some stories to tell, eh?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 7, 2008)

I apologize on behalf of the weather in New England, the mud, and the high water crossings. If it's any consolation, it's been like this for most of the summer and it didn't arrive just for you.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hanging out in Hanover, NH right now, taking the day off. We actualy had some sun for a while and I was able to dry out all my gear. There is an article in the online Boston Globe about the Trail which I appear in the picture.

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/articles/2008/08/06/angels_of_the_appalachian_trail/


----------



## roark (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job there 10 o clock!http://cache.boston.com/resize/bonzai-fba/Globe_Photo/2008/08/05/1217987937_0884/539w.jpg


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cool article!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent. Mmm, cookies.


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great job Ben...   I can still remember sitting in 8th Street Steakhouse w/ you having a wonderful dinner...who knew what you'd accomplish in the next couple years!!  T


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am currently at home taking a day or two off, drying out gear, and visiting friends. I got off the Trail at NH 25A in Wentworth after going over Mt. Cube and getting hailed on in a nasty thunderstorm. The forecast looks decent for the second part of the week so I hope the pattern will change. I tired of being soaked all the time.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 11, 2008)

10 o'clock.  Is that what time you get up in the morning?


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 11, 2008)

tree_skier said:


> 10 o'clock.  Is that what time you get up in the morning?


Thats it.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 12, 2008)

New pictures are up.

http://picasaweb.google.com/skibum9995


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm now in Gorham, NH with a bit over 300 miles to go. I've been slowing down a lot recently due to the nasty weather and not wanting the trip to end. The past couple of days were mostly nice with only a couple hours of rain each day, followed by sun to dry out before getting to camp. We summited Washington in the clouds with a visibility of about 10 feet but by the time I passed Jefferson the sky was clear and there was a view. Looking forward to getting into Maine in a couple days.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> New pictures are up.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/skibum9995



The beard is rockin'! :lol:

Nice job.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Out of curiousity...how much money has this trip cost you so far???


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 20, 2008)

Way to go skibum9995,  No pain, no Maine.  Late Summer, early fall is a great time to be in the BSP area, should even see some foliage to boot!


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Out of curiousity...how much money has this trip cost you so far???


I'm not exactly sure but my guess would be somewhere around 2500-3000.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm passing through Andover, ME today after a few days of rough terrain. There has been lots of steep climbs and descents that have been wearing everyone down and causing daily miles to drop to about 15. 256.5 more miles to go, looking forward to the rest of Maine.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's wishing you great weather when you hit the Carabassett Valley region (Saddleback through Bigelows). We were just up there for 5 days and it was stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post this thread skibum9995. I've been glued to it since the beginning. When you're my age (and I'm only 39) you'll still be telling people stories of this trip. Good for you to take on this trip while you're still young and don't have responsibilities holding you back.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now in Caratunk, ME, with only 150 miles to go. The plan as of now is to summit on the 10th. The weather lately has been amazing, cool temps and bright sun. I'm looking forward to getting into the 100 Mile Wilderness in a couple days.


----------



## powderman (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow... you've made tons of progress.  Keep up the good work


----------



## billski (Sep 3, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Now in Caratunk, ME, with only 150 miles to go. The plan as of now is to summit on the 10th. The weather lately has been amazing, cool temps and bright sun. I'm looking forward to getting into the 100 Mile Wilderness in a couple days.



Nice work, great progress, Ten.  Saw the article - congratulations, you now achieved your 15 minutes of fame.  What's the one think you miss most?  

Weather is looking good ahead - highs in the 70s, lows in the 50s this week, chance of rain this weekend, so enjoy the dry days.

Good luck in the 100 mile wilderness, I hear this can be a pretty challenging section (psychologically and civilization-wise).


----------



## Marc (Sep 4, 2008)

Can't tell you how jealous I am of you...


----------



## Jonni (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with the above posts, I've been both jealous and glued to the thread ever since you started.


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> Can't tell you how jealous I am of you...



Yeah, me too. I'm lucky if I can do an occasional weekend day trip. Now the weather may play a part in that tomorrow.......damm work, keeps getting in the way. That's it I quit!  Yeah, like that's gonna happen.....


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 6, 2008)

Ben,

I hope you in a nice sheltered place tonight if you are getting any of the rain from Hanna  like your home town is.

Still Jealous. Are we racing at Pat's this winter?


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 12, 2008)

ga2ski said:


> Ben,
> 
> I hope you in a nice sheltered place tonight if you are getting any of the rain from Hanna  like your home town is.
> 
> Still Jealous. Are we racing at Pat's this winter?


I hiked in the rain and dark for almost 5 hours that night, One of the most miserable days on Trail. 

I'm in for racing if we have a team.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 12, 2008)

9/11/08 at about 11:00 AM

Just got home after a 5+ hour drive. All the pics and a TR in a few days. I'm heading to NY in a few hours with a couple friends I hiked with to be extras in the movie Taking Woodstock.


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats B! I know quite a few people who started, but didn't finish the AT. Way to go man.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!

A hot shower, a real bed ... inside plumbing!


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome accomplishment!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!  :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 12, 2008)

That's awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## danny p (Sep 12, 2008)

congrats!  thanks for sharing your adventure with AZ!


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> 9/11/08 at about 11:00 AM
> 
> Just got home after a 5+ hour drive. All the pics and a TR in a few days. I'm heading to NY in a few hours with a couple friends I hiked with to be extras in the movie Taking Woodstock.



Awesome! Congrats. Great weather to finish your journey with!
:beer:


----------



## marcski (Sep 12, 2008)

That does rock, man.  I, too, have been following your progress on here.  I'm sure that was definitely a life changing experience.  Kudo's for finishing the entire puppy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow an AT end to end hiker and a movie-star..you'd be perfect for some hippy roles with your steezy beard.  Congrats..quite an accomplishment!!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 12, 2008)

well done...!


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2008)

outstanding!
go eat steak, ice cream, and all the other garbage you please, sleep on a mattress and take a few showers!  Enjoy.  Memories to last a lifetime!  I can't believe you'd do a TR so soon afterwards!  Thanks for all the posts.  inspirational!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 12, 2008)

There's a picture that says a thousand words!  Congratulations!


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2008)

Did you pass Karl on the trail?


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 13, 2008)

roark said:


> Did you pass Karl on the trail?


Didn't see him, but saw his support vehicle in North Woodstock.


----------



## playoutside (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic!  Have truly enjoyed the details you shared from your journey.  Such a goal and what an accomplishment!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on your finish! You must be thrilled to be done. Now go get some real food and have a beer!


----------



## Paul (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, major kudos to you Ben. That's an amazing accomplishment. Thanks for sharing it.


Pretty funny that you ran into Greg on top of Katahdin. ;-)


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats.  Still jealous.

BTW  - looks like we have at least 4 for racing.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wow, major kudos to you Ben. That's an amazing accomplishment. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny that you ran into Greg on top of Katahdin. ;-)



Apparently, a one legged Greg.



All kidding aside, awesome job man.  I'm still pretty jealous.

Now that you've been done for 4 days, are you still relieved to be finisehd or are you having trouble assimilating yourself into "normal" life again?


----------



## pedxing (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 16, 2008)

The rest of the pics are up.

http://picasaweb.google.com/skibum9995


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome job man!!!
Any plans for the PCT, CDT...?

I got a friend who did the AT in 06 who's on the PCT right now. He started last year and went until he ran out of money, bout halfway. He went back to finish this year, crossed WA state border last week and hopefully will be able to finish before having to go back to work!
Apparently the PCT trails are a lot mellower - he's been clocking in constant 20+mi days, many over 25.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 17, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Awesome job man!!!
> Any plans for the PCT, CDT...?
> 
> I got a friend who did the AT in 06 who's on the PCT right now. He started last year and went until he ran out of money, bout halfway. He went back to finish this year, crossed WA state border last week and hopefully will be able to finish before having to go back to work!
> Apparently the PCT trails are a lot mellower - he's been clocking in constant 20+mi days, many over 25.


I'd love to hit the PCT next year, but it will have t wait until 2010 most likely. I'd need time to recover from debt.


----------



## roark (Sep 17, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I'd love to hit the PCT next year, but it will have t wait until 2010 most likely. I'd need time to recover from debt.


 Going to finally put that college education to use?


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 17, 2008)

roark said:


> Going to finally put that college education to use?


Probably, if I can find something I like.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice shots...the last couple in PA are near where I live..where there are hardly any trees above the Lehigh River..how much weight did you lose???


----------



## Terry (Sep 17, 2008)

You should be proud of yourself. That is a hell of an accomplishment. Cherrish those pictures and memories forever! Good job.


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice shots...the last couple in PA are near where I live..where there are hardly any trees above the Lehigh River..how much weight did you lose???


I lost about 7 overall, but was down about 10 at times.


----------



## roark (Sep 18, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> I lost about 7 overall, but was down about 10 at times.


So you're about a buck ten now. Better start packing on the lbs for winter!


----------

